# Unentschlossen... zwei PCs?



## EpicBursch (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte nur wissen ob ich den 1. oder doch lieber den 2. kaufen soll... 
Wenn jemand bessere ideen hat bitte schreibt sie mir aber es soll nicht noch teurer werden!

1. 
One Computer Phenom II X4 850, 4x 3.3 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x

2.
One Computer Core i5-2500, 4x3.3Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x DVD


e: ich verwende ihn hauptsächlich für games


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

In welcher Kombination würdest Du denn dann zugreifen? Nummer 1 vermutlich mit der AMD 6950, aber welche CPU usw? 

Und Nummer 2 wohl mit dem i5-2500, aber nimmstz Du dann nur die GTX 560, oder mit ner andere Karte? 



Ich würd zB eher den ersten nehmen und als CPU dann einen X6 1055 oder 1090 wählen, als den zweiten mit nur einer GTX 560.


----------



## quaaaaaak (8. Dezember 2011)

Sind beide nicht wirklich für gaming geeignet. 
Der erste hat nen umgelabelten Athlon als CPU verbaut und der zweite eine Grafikkarte welche sich nicht sonderlich gut zum spielen eignet.

Würde vorschlagen, dass du dir bei hardwareversand.de dir etwas in der Richtung zusammenstellst:
Intel Core i5 2400
H67 B3 Mainboard
Scythe Katana 3 Cpu Kühler
2x4Gb DDR3 Ram 1333Mhz Cl9
500-1000Gb Festplatte
Antec HCG 520
HD6950/GTX560Ti
Beliebiges ATX Gehäuse ab 30€
Dvd Brenner 
Zusammenbau(20€)

Grüße


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke, werde den PC  jetzt so bauen wie du es vorschlägst.

Kannst du mir zu den Link zu GTX graka und zu einem billigen Gehäuse geben? finde mich da nicht zurecht x:

Das hab ich im Moment alles, falls was falsch ist, schreibt es mir bitte
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2733/4z6kzklj_jpg.htm


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die Zusammenstellung von quaaaak ist sehr gut. 
Bei der 560 TI würde ich ein Referenzmodell nehmen, am besten die EVGA. Die hat noch 10 Jahre Garantie inklusive.
Günstige und gute Gehäuse wären zum Beispiel der Xigmatek Asgard oder der Midgard. Der Midgard passt meiner Meinung nach besser zu nem Gaming-PC 

Als Board wäre eins mit ATX-Fomat vielleicht empfehlenswerter, z.B. das hier:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48243&agid=1601


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. Dezember 2011)

Noch ein paar kleine Vorschläge bis ich zu deinen Fragen komme 

Beim RAM kannst du noch 5€ sparen ohne nen spürbaren Leistungsabfall zu haben.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9

Eine Festplatte, habe ich noch nicht gesehen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's

Der Brenner sollte intern sein 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

Das Mainboard im ATX Faktor ist für spätere Aufrüstungen besser gerüstet.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Graka:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express oder die EVGA die zocker vorgeschlagen hat.

Case:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Graka hat 7Tage Lieferzeit, hast da was anderes parat? :>

edit: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2733/w4hcqqti_jpg.htm

das hab ich jetzt alles, bin bei 620€ d.h. hätte noch 50€ die ich woanders rein stecken kann

Festplatte habe ich ( SAMSUNG HD502IJ SCSI Disk Device (465 GB) )


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst auch ne andere Referenzkarte nehmen, z.B.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Point of View GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1024MB DDR5
oder das übertaktete Modell von EVGA...OC bringt zwar fast nichts, aber die Karte ist sofort lieferbar...
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked, 1024MB, PCI-Express


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Was nun?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked, 1024MB, PCI-Express
oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

edit: btw was is mit der? http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43172&agid=707


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Dezember 2011)

Das mit der GTX 570 hat dir ja Herrboy schon erklärt.

Die Referenzkarten der GTX 560 TI (sprich EVGA) sind allgemein schon sehr leise und kühlen gut. Was die Gigabyte betrifft, weiß ich nicht genau, ob die Kühler von GB genauso leise sind oder halt nicht. IM Allgemeinen ist sie aber schon okay, sonst hätte quaaaak sie ja nicht empfohlen


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Okay, alles klar ich habe also noch rund 50€ die ich übrig habe

Directupload.net - Db9twouf6.png   so sieht mein jetziges System aus, irgendwas zu verbessern bzw irgendwas wo ich die 50€ rein stecken kann?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das ist ein externes Laufwerk. Das hier ist besser:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz

Natürlich könntest du einen Teil deiner 50 Euro in einen BlueRay-Player reinstecken. Die gibts so ab 50 Euro, z.B. der hier:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SH-B123L Retail

Das restliche Geld, also 15 Euro (mit BlueRay-Player), hebst du am Besten einfach mal auf. Die Hardwarepreise pleiben ja auch nicht immer konstant


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke, hab's geändert 

Hab mich nun noch für einen 2500K Prozessor entschieden & brauche deshalb auch ein anderes Mainboard könnt ihr mir deshalb bitte ein nettes raussuchen? ~100€

edit: Würde es mit dem funktionieren? http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=43133&agid=1601&apop=3
Gibts noch ein besseres für den Preis?


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. Dezember 2011)

Nö, gutes solides Board würd ich auch nehmen.
Ich hoffe du weist wie man übetaktet und gehst dabei mit samthandschuhen vor, da du fertig pcs von ONE wolltest hab ich das mit absicht etwas zur seite gerückt


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Übertakten werde ich anfangst sowieso noch nicht.
Kannst bitte n gutes Board posten?


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2011)

quaaaaaak hat dir doch seinen Segen zum "ASRock P67 Pro3" gegeben. quaaaaaak hat gesprochen.


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Oh, verpeilt sorry 

Dann danke an alle für die riesen Hilfe (:


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. Dezember 2011)

svd schrieb:


> quaaaaaak hat gesprochen.


Im namen der Hardware, der Software und der Bugs, in Ewigkeit L33T.

btw: ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!

also wie svd und ich zuvor schon sagten: das ASRock pro3 ist n super P/L Board, kannste also bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

SAMSUNG HD502IJ SCSI Disk Device (465 GB)

Ist meine jetzige (die auch in den neuen Rechner soll) Festplatte.. Passt die 100%ig auf das Mainboard?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

Also, das mit "SCSI" verwirrt jetzt ein wenig, denn die HD502IJ ist an sich eine SATA-Platte. Um sicherzugehen: wenn die Platte mit so einem Stecker angeschlossen ist http://www.cs-electronics.com/images-large/SATA-Signal-Cable-1.jpg  ca 1cm breit, dann passt die 100%ig. Wenn es ein flacheres und deutlich breiteres Kabel sein solle, müsste man nochmal nachhaken


----------



## EpicBursch (9. Dezember 2011)

Directupload.net - Durabjlk5.jpg    Das sind die Stecker, die an der Festplatte angeschlossen sind.
Directupload.net - Dkwilbu76.jpg  Das sind die Stecker, die am Mainboard angesteckt sind, darunter steht auf jedenfall "Sata1" "Sata2" "Sata3" "Sata4"


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

dann ist alles in Butter


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Dezember 2011)

Achte bei dem ASROCK PRo3 darauf, dass du NICHT die SE-Version nimmst, sondern das normale Pro3 B3
Evtl. wäre ein Z68-Board nicht schlecht, um bei enem Defekt der Grafikkarte die Grafikeinheit des Prozessors mitzunutzen.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3, Intel Z68, ATX

Wenn du später iwann mal übertakten willst, KÖNNTEST du evtl. jetzt schon einen guten Kühler verbauen lassen, z.B. den Scythe Mugen 3 oder den Bequiet Shadow Rock Advanced. Der Thermalright Macho ist auch gut, den gibts halt nicht bei Hardwareversand. Musst halt ggf. selbst einbauen.

Festplatte kannst deine alte weiterbenutzen, wie Herbboy schon sagte


----------

